# Another New Member



## lbcfrank (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello, I'm Frank Chyz, Volunteer Technical Director of Liberty Baptist Church in Ellenboro, NC. We're situated near Forest City which is half-way between Asheville & Charlotte NC. I've been the TD for 5 years, responsible for Sound, Lighting, Video and Media Projection. We're a congregation of about 400. In addition to our Sanctuary, we have a Family Life Center (Multi-Purpsoe Room) that is fully equipped with sound, par lighting, and video projection. Our youth center is also similiarily equipped. It is used for youth worship plus a Spanish service every Sunday morning.
I also produce a weekly 45 minute Internet broadcast aired on Universal Christian Radio Broadcasting God's Message to the World - Home. Other responsibilities include administration of the church web site: www.thelibertypulpit.com.
While I did work in radio breifly many years ago, I don't have a background in the technical arts. My deep desire is to see excellence in all the technical aspects of our worhsip servcies and special productions. I have been mentored by a friend who is a freelance FOH operator. He is the FOH operator of choice at our local state of the art theatre "The Foundatiuon". I have also established a good relationship with the Foundation's Technical Director and crew. A great souce for information, guidance and encouragement has been Church Sound Check .com (where I first heard about this forum).
I'm looking forward to learning and contibuting.
Frank.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome Frank! Good to have you aboard. Be sure to check out the Wiki. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

